

Show HN: Restless to RESTful - are we doing it right? - faxman

Following on our previous discussion on HN [1], we've gone ahead and implemented a REST interface for our online fax service, where we previously only had a SOAP API.<p>Documentation [2] is 90% complete, so this might be a good time to get your feedback if we're doing it right.<p>As always, brutal honesty appreciated!<p>--------------<p>[1] http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3467287<p>[2] http://www.interfax.net/en/dev/rest/reference
======
gabrtv
Where are the PUTs? POST /inbound/faxes/{id}/mark - Mark as read/unread

Shouldn't that be a PUT on /inbound/faxes/{id}? Seems like you're updating the
representation of the fax, not performing some non-idempotent action (like a
resend, which can easily justify a POST).

In general though, I think the API looks good. I'm sure it's much better than
the SOAP equivalent!

------
ColinWright
Clickables:

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3467287>

[2] <http://www.interfax.net/en/dev/rest/reference>

